# Advice on Flu jab & M.E/CFS



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Here's some advice from Dr Charles Shepherd, former medical advisor to the ME Association and author of the book 'Living with ME' on flu vaccinations. It was posted to the Co-Cure email list (www.co-cure.org)


> quote:MAY BE REPOSTEDI have always taken a fairly cautious view about the advisability of givingflu vaccinations to people with ME/CFS. And like some (but not all) of mymedical colleagues, I believe that this vaccine is probably best avoided ifyou are in the very early stages of this illness (especially if it followsan infective onset), or you continue to have a significantflu-like/infective/immunological component (eg recurrent sore throats,enlarged glands, joint pains, temperature control problems). However, ifyou have any other medical condition (such as diabetes, heart disease,asthma, or kidney problems) which could be seriously affected by a dose offlu, then a vaccination would almost certainly be advisable. And thiswould also apply if you've had a flu vaccine in previous years without anyproblem - even though the viral make-up of the vaccine changes from year toyear.The link between flu vaccination and triggering/causing a relapse of ME/CFSis based on anecdotal reports, and it's interesting to note that some newresearch is suggesting that flu vaccine could also be linked to thedevelopment of MS and other serious neurological conditions such asGuillain Barre syndrome (GBS). The new research*, carried out by the USInstitute of Medicine on behalf of the Centres for Disease Control,concluded that a causal link between flu vaccine and the onset of MS andGBS "cannot be ruled out" but blamed a dearth of good quality scientificevicence for its failure to reach a firm conclusion.So while the general benefits of mass vaccination certainly against fluoutweigh any possible risks, the role of flu vaccine as a possible triggerfactor in the development of serious neurological disorders certainlyrequires some proper epidemiological research.*Source: 'Pulse': Flu vaccine link to MS 'cannot be ruled out' - 21 October2003Dr Charles Shepherd


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thank you Susan for posting this. I have been in a quandry over whether or not to take the flu vaccine this year. It has been advised for people with compromised immune systems. I don't know if mine is compromised or just plain "sensitive."My fibro symptoms did develop the year I had taken a flu vaccine, which left me wondering and avoiding the flu vaccine ever since. I had the "aches and pains" flu five times in that year and had to call in sick those times. The vaccine was advised by my place of employment(in healthcare). I did have some fatigue and ibs problems prior to getting the flu vaccine, however. Perhaps it was the trigger that set the fibro ball in motion. I would like to see further studies on this as well. M.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I used to avoid taking the flu vaccine, but last year suffered with walking pneumonia. After seeing an immunologist, I was told my levels were slightly low. I needed the pneumonia vaccine as my body did not have the antibodies for the bad bacterial kind. This vaccine caused no problems for me. As far as the flu vaccine, I asked for a child's dose (1/2 the amount) and this has been working fine for me so far. Less side effects for my sensitive system too.Tania


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Knock on wood. I have avoided both the vaccination and the flu for several years, in spite of working around the travelling public and, for one year, some severely health comprimised clients in the homeless field. I trace this directly to an aggressive and unfailing dependance on supplementation. Five years and counting.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

gazooikes







im due to have the flu jab next week its compulsory in my line of work as a hospital employee







I sure hope I don't get an adverse reaction!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Bumping this up for Britchick.Hope this information is helpful to you!


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Clair, I also work in a hospital and am required to take the flu shot. Got mine today







I had to sign a release and the new guidelines do NOT recommend you take the shot if you have a history of Guillane-Barr...but other autoimmune diseases were not mentioned at all. I'm always a little leary of vaccinations since my Graves is autoimmune. I would never forgive myself if something I did triggered another autoimmune disease.


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks MrsM! This board is more helpful that any doctor Ive met!!


----------

